# Udruga RODA > Samofinanciranje - Prodaja pelena, majica i ostalih rodinih artikala >  Rodin kalendar-OSIJEK

## ivancica

Ako netko iz Osijeka i bliže ili dalje okolice želi kupiti rodin kalendar za 2007.g neka se javi meni ili mamaji ili na telefon: 092/ 10 73 716(od 16h). 

Kalendari su 15 kuna. 

Podržite nas svojom kupnjom!

----------


## donna

a majce?  :Smile:

----------


## ivancica

Bit će na štandu za tjedan dojenja, krajem mjeseca.   :Smile:

----------

